# What forums are you on?



## PM (25 Aug 2010)

Hi all   

Just wondering what forums & how many people are registered to, in the subject of aquascaping/fishkeeping.

I often google stuff and end up reading on forums overseas and am surprised how many users use multiple forums for the same topics etc.

I'm registered to 1. here 2. Aquatic Plant Central (never use) 3. UK Shrimp 4. London Fish Keeping Club (just signed up).

I'm interested why people post the same thread over several forums, I find it all a bit strange! If you are active everywhere, why not have just one forum full stop. Hmm...


----------



## Garuf (25 Aug 2010)

Apc, plantedtank, aquascaping world, tff, pfk, crusta10, nano reef, barr report and I'm sure there's others too. 

The main reason I journal hop is to get as many opinions as possible, some posters you'll only get an opinion off on forum where they're prolific and it could be the best advice you could get so why not chase it down with a couple extra threads.


----------



## PM (25 Aug 2010)

Haha, I thought you may have been the first to answer 

I see your point, but at the same time I find it kind of clogs up the system. Still, not like that matters either.

I don't even know why I find it strange, but I do :/


----------



## GreenNeedle (25 Aug 2010)

Ukaps, TFF, Barrreport, ASW, APC, BC Aquaria, planet catfish, cichlidforums and a few others.

As per Garuf.  I like to see different opinions.

AC


----------



## Mark Evans (25 Aug 2010)

UKAPS, APC, ASW, Aquatic photography forums, browse TFF (not UK)

 +1 for opinions. even with multiple forums, it's tough.


----------



## theDiver (25 Aug 2010)

Wow a lot of forums i didn't knew about.
Could you please post the Url's for Them?


----------



## George Farmer (25 Aug 2010)

I used to be a mod on five forums.  I can't justify spreading myself so thin these days, as I like to dedicate more time and effort to UKAPS, hopefully for the benefit of the UKAPS Membership.

I believe that UKAPS is one of the best international online resources for the planted tank and aquascaping enthusiast, but also understand the need for balance in opinions and advice that can also be effectively provided by other forums.

We've never had it so good with the huge quantity of decent and freely available advice out there!


----------



## Mark Evans (25 Aug 2010)

George Farmer said:
			
		

> I believe that UKAPS is one of the best international online resources for the planted tank and aquascaping enthusiast,



very true.

I do tend to stick to just UKAPS these days.


----------



## Anonymous (25 Aug 2010)

A local forum and UKAPS daily, Barrreport sometimes.
Trying to find these days a good aquascaping french forum, if any, to exercise my language skills, so if you have any ideas please tell me. 



			
				George Farmer said:
			
		

> I believe that UKAPS is one of the best international online resources for the planted tank and aquascaping enthusiast



That's why you are stuck with annoying folks like me   
I think if you've never published your biotopes I wouldn't be here.

Cheers,


----------



## wearsbunnyslippers (25 Aug 2010)

apsa - south african forum (moderator here)
APC
ukaps
TPT
ASW
aquaplant exchange - dutch forum
APE
barr report
discus as a hobby
aquatic photography
sa cichlid forum

listed in order of which i haunt most frequently...

i normally just scan the unread posts and journals for updates...


----------



## Gill (25 Aug 2010)

Ukaps, TFF, MFK, Theplantedtank, Shrimpnow, Ultimate Bettas, Bettabred, Aquatic Photography, blood parrotts forum, Use alot more, but can't remember the names of them.


----------



## a1Matt (25 Aug 2010)

The sites I frequent have been mentioned already, except for London Fish Keeping Club ( LFKC.co.uk ).
I like it because it is a regional site, so you can build face to face relationships as well as online ones.


----------



## PM (25 Aug 2010)

So would I be right in saying that it's mainly Journals that are posted on several forums to gain more opinions, and most other posts would tend to be confined to the regular forum? i.e. UKAPS


----------



## PM (25 Aug 2010)

a1Matt said:
			
		

> The sites I frequent have been mentioned already, except for London Fish Keeping Club ( LFKC.co.uk ).
> I like it because it is a regional site, so you can build face to face relationships as well as online ones.



Obv regional forums make a lot of sense


----------



## glenn (25 Aug 2010)

just UKAPS for me thank you...


----------



## dw1305 (25 Aug 2010)

Hi all,
I belong to loads, but the only ones I visit regularly, or post on, are UKAPS, Plecoplanet, Apistogramma forums and Planet Catfish. The quality of the posting on these is pretty good, with the exception of PP where it is very variable, but is useful because the South-West based L. No. keepers/breeders post on their.

Non fish wise I post on a few Yahoo natural history forums, mainly "Bristol Wildlife", UKmoths and UKBotany.

cheers Darrel


----------



## GreenNeedle (25 Aug 2010)

PM said:
			
		

> So would I be right in saying that it's mainly Journals that are posted on several forums to gain more opinions, and most other posts would tend to be confined to the regular forum? i.e. UKAPS



Nope. I tend to use UKaps for mostly my journal and a few other aspects like lighting,  TFF for general use,  barrreport for learning (plus a little from UKaps), ASW for being a superb all round aquascaping site, BC aquaria because they invited me to join and it is a little more laid back than most forums.  APC ONLY for journals, Planet Catfish and CichlidForums only for specific fish related items or general interest on those species.

I find that each forum has its good and bad points and some are better than others in particular area.  i.e. UKaps and barrrpeport are about the best going in terms of the technical and science aspect.  You know the nitty gritty like lighting, dosing, in depth stuff.

AC


----------



## chrisfraser05 (25 Aug 2010)

just two fishy type ones, here and aquaticcommunity regularly.

I have registered on the barr report, tfk, aberdeen fish keepers and a few others but rarely use them.


I'm also a regular on a few various car forums and I'm a rep on one of the busiest ones


----------



## cheesy feet (25 Aug 2010)

TFF (banned), discus forums, cichlid forums, barrereport...Mostly on a reptile forum though.


----------



## Shivers (27 Aug 2010)

UKAPS and PFK


----------



## flygja (27 Aug 2010)

I'm registered on a bunch of forums, most of which have been mentioned here but I'm only active in two: MAC and UKAPS. I sometimes go to APC, TPT and ASW to look at nice piccies


----------



## LondonDragon (27 Aug 2010)

I am registered in about 15 forums, but mainly active on UKAPS and LFKC. Also on aquariofilia.net (my first fish forum,portuguese) and aquascapingforum.net (started by FAOO,portuguese).


----------



## Mellonman (8 Mar 2011)

clonitza said:
			
		

> Trying to find these days a good aquascaping french forum, if any, to exercise my language skills, so if you have any ideas please tell me.


This one is the best French forum for planted tanks


----------



## markp35 (8 Mar 2011)

im registered on here , aquascapingworld,plantedtank,barrreport,tff,cichlidforums ,africancichlidforum and a few others i dodnt use any more . 

mainly tho i use ukaps , tff and aquascapingworld.


----------



## Morgan Freeman (1 Apr 2011)

Planted Tank, Aquascaping World, Practical Fish Keeping, Monster fish keepers, Dendroboard, Dendroworld, RFUK, Ultimate Reef.

Either as Morgan Freeman or Paul G.


----------



## ghostsword (1 Apr 2011)

I am on UKAPS, ASW, APSA, Talk Aquatics, Aquatic Photography, APE, LFKC, Tom Barr, and Planet Catfish.

Would like to join a shrimp forum, just need to research it further.


----------



## LondonDragon (1 Apr 2011)

ghostsword said:
			
		

> Would like to join a shrimp forum, just need to research it further.


Shrimpnow is probably your best bet


----------



## ghostsword (1 Apr 2011)

Thanks, will check shrimpnow today.


----------



## hotweldfire (18 Apr 2011)

Here (obviously), London Fishkeeping Club, Aquatic Quotient, UKShrimp, Aquascaping World, APC & PFK (haven't been to the latter two for a while).


----------

